# Stay at Home Mom's ROCK!



## Riverside MFT (Oct 5, 2009)

I've noticed that there are many on this site who are SAHM (Stay at home Mom's). These moms often do not get enough credit and praise for what they do. I recognize that many mothers have to work for whatever reason. By no means is this post meant to put down those working mothers (who are also awesome in my opinion).

To the SAHMs, thank you from the bottom of my heart. You dedicate your lives to raising and loving your children. You are the "taxi drivers", the "nurses", the "therapists", and the "teachers" of our future generations. The sacrifices you make for your children and your family make more difference than you realize.

My mother stayed at home to raise the four of us kids (and I am grateful to my father for getting an education in order to have a good job to support my family and allow my mother to stay home). My mother was there when I was having trouble at school or trouble with girls. My mother was there to teach me how to be appropriate in my social interactions with my peers. My mother liked to have fun with me. I remember many instances where we would be sitting at the table telling jokes and just laughing. My mother could have gone to work, but she chose to stay home with her children, and for me, it has made all the difference in the world.

Because of my mother, I have continued the tradition as my wife stays out home with our three wonderful children. I have a Master's Degree in Marriage and Family Therapy which has allowed me to get a decent job. I am able to bring in enough income to support my family. We are by no means well off, in fact finances are often tight, but the value of having my wife stay at home with the kids is immeasurable. 

Again, to the SAHMs, you are awesome! Thank you for your dedication to your children and husband. Your efforts do not go unrecognized. Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Sometimes I wish I could be a SAHM, but then I think I would go insane...so I became a teacher which gives me the schedule of my children. 

And by being a teacher where I teach, I am often the 'mom', 'therapist', and 'policewoman' lolll!


----------



## Riverside MFT (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh yea, I forgot policewoman. That said, I have the utmost respect for teachers as well and the dedication that they put forth to the generations of the future.


----------



## SadieBrown (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you for posting that. Society seems to devalue SAHMs now days. In fact I have even seen the opinion expressed on this forum that SAHMs are freeloaders and deadweight. It really ticks me off. Raising kids, if you do it right, is a very important job and one of the hardest.


----------



## TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore (Apr 7, 2011)

Put aside my career to be a SAHM. (Ex)husband’s income made this financially possible. Raised my two fulltime step-children (their mother passed away) and still continue to raise my son. When I was in college, I never imagined that later in life I would take on “The Stepford” (nickname friends teased me with) role.

As I begin to think about re-entering the workforce, I worry prospective employers will quickly overlook me due to the time span gap (11 yrs now) since leaving the agency where I last worked. I have yet to see that section on applications where you can list referrals for those who could substantiate how well you performed your stay-at-home-mom job for the past X amount of years. Oh ya ..... which is 24/7 job I'd like to add. Where you do not punch a time clock, get vacation or sick leave or a cute little assistant to help you with overflow duties.

However, the clock is ticking and I will need to secure employment somewhere within the next few years. It will take some adjusting for both my son and I, as he is used to having me around after school and all summer. Certainly, I will miss that as well.


----------



## Riverside MFT (Oct 5, 2009)

TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore said:


> As I begin to think about re-entering the workforce, I worry prospective employers will quickly overlook me due to the time span gap (11 yrs now) since leaving the agency where I last worked. I have yet to see that section on applications where you can list referrals for those who could substantiate how well you performed your stay-at-home-mom job for the past X amount of years. Oh ya ..... which is 24/7 job I'd like to add. Where you do not punch a time clock, get vacation or sick leave or a cute little assistant to help you with overflow duties.
> 
> However, the clock is ticking and I will need to secure employment somewhere within the next few years. It will take some adjusting for both my son and I, as he is used to having me around after school and all summer. Certainly, I will miss that as well.


I think it is about being creative. I read about a mother who was going into the workforce after a number of years. On her resume, she put that she was the administrative assistant for four individuals. In that role as administrative assistant, she was in charge of time management, scheduling, helping those individuals with their own work, and so forth. Those interviewing her asked her more about her job and discovered that she was a stay at home mother. She ended up getting the job because of her confidence and creativity, two skills that most employers highly value.


----------



## SadieBrown (Mar 16, 2011)

Riverside MFT said:


> I think it is about being creative. I read about a mother who was going into the workforce after a number of years. On her resume, she put that she was the administrative assistant for four individuals. In that role as administrative assistant, she was in charge of time management, scheduling, helping those individuals with their own work, and so forth. Those interviewing her asked her more about her job and discovered that she was a stay at home mother. She ended up getting the job because of her confidence and creativity, two skills that most employers highly value.



Love it!!!

My daughter told me the owner of the company where she works employs a Household Manger since he and his wife both have very busy careers. I asked her what a Household Manger does, she replied "well she is in charge of the children's schedules and making sure they get to school, activities, doctor appointments on time. she makes travel arrangements, plans special events, runs errands, manages the household budget etc, etc". I said "oh she is a house wife!". :smthumbup:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I absolutely LOVE being a Stay at Home Mom. This is something me & my husband talked about before me married, this was our ideal. We choose to live very frugally early on & save like mad so when those babies started coming, I could stay at home & hopefully find a nice old farmhouse in the country to raise them. 

My husband didn't always have such a wonderful job but we never had trouble with $$, not even 1 fight, always on the same page. Always reserves set back. I worked full time till we had our 1st, then 
on & off jobs through the years, but he always wanted me home- kept telling me -being home is more important. He still doesn't make a lot for how BIG our family is - but we have made it work very well. Being completely debt free by our early 40's. 

My kids don't get designer clothes, or carry cell phones & some things other kids have - they still get along fine in school & fit in like everyone else. And they are more appreciative when they do get that NEW game system , etc. I do not JUMP as soon as new Electronics come out in the stores, you won't see me in any lines for the Newest PS4 or 5, I make them wait a year for the prices to drop, they will survive, then get the games on ebay. 

I accually feel my job is EASY in comparison to my husbands. I enjoy being the organizer, the coupon cutter, the list maker, grocery shopper, Thrift shopper, the family scheduler - that can get a little crazy at times, more so as the years progress -sometimes I want to pull my hair out! So much running ! I don't mind making all the phone calls, planning our vacations, searching Ebay for whatever, comparing prices online, cleaning house has never been a burden for me, I whirlwind in a room and clean it as I go to the next room sometimes -to keep order. Cooking is not my favorite pasttime but to save $$, I do most from scratch- the family benefits from that, and it is nice for the budget. 

MY action plan as a wife is... to do literally EVERYTHING I can do to SAVE my husband work so when he gets home, he has free time, relax time. It is even a little selfish, cause I want his time for myself. 

When he has had trouble with vehicles, I have even went to CHEVY forums a few times to get advice for him- stuff not his Chilton & Haynes manuals, I get on there & say I am the wife & explain every detail of the problem , those guys are very very helpful! This has really helped him in a pinch, so when he gets home, he has a plan to execute in getting it fixed. 

ONe thing I let him do though -is help the kids with their homework, I have little patience with this. He doesn't mind. But I am more the one who talks to them about their day, what happened, my older boys are good for being pretty open with me -compared to most parents and I truly love that . We have alot of laughing in our house. Bantering is the word. But we FIGHT too, never a dull moments, that is for sure. My littlest one will not stop singing Twinkle Twinkel little star, we are all telling him "enough" shut up !

I should read more to my little kids. Guilty don't do enough -but I am good for having thier friends over literally all the time, overnight, making memories, that kind of thing, always choas at my house, but I like it somehow and will miss it. Songs like this make a SAHM apprecaite what she has RIGHT now Let Them Be Little - Billy Dean .flv - YouTube



I do , however, feel JUDGED sometimes -because I lack a College Education, a particular skill. I am happy for the choices I have made so far in my life, our life. 

I feel it is sad though, so few Moms are ABLE to stay at Home these days, the cost to live is just SO HIGH, it is not a matter of keeping up with the Jones's anymore but a matter of survival -with the rising cost of living -- and not enough JOBS for our College Grads. I worry for my kids.

The MOMS who DO work- trying to balance everything I just listed here and a JOB on top of that --- my hat goes out to them!! My job is terribly easy in comparison.


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

I ROCK!!! who would have thought. Thank you for posting this. I hope one day my 2 sons will also say by me staying at home it made the difference in their world.

I consider it a privledge to stay home with my children. I wouldn't miss out on my kids growing up for any corporate job in the world.

Being at home raising my kids is so important to me that I decided if I couldn't stay home to raise child(ren) then I would rather not have any children. I'm the type of person that whatever I do I give 100%, so it was either be there with my kids or be dedicated to my career.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

no love for SAHD's?


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

WhiteRabbit said:


> when you see opinions expressed like that, it's usually aimed at a particular SAHM and the opinions about her are typically on the money.
> So many of the guys here have freeloading,deadweight wives at home "raising" the children.
> 
> But, absolutely hats off and clapping for the REAL sahm's...I'm envious of them and think they've got a tough job. It takes a special woman to be a good sahm.


I think as posted in another thread, we are often only seeing one side of the story.

Some mothers are not good SAHM but the vast majority do their best, and it is very difficult. 

Some men aren't very good husbands and providers, even though they too want that role, but again the vast majority are doing their best. 

It pays to keep this in mind.


----------



## Kricket (May 10, 2011)

My hubby and I worked very hard to get to the point to where I could stay at home with the kids. We did not have any children until this was possible. After having a very good career, it is sometimes hard to sit back and let my husband grow and move up in his career. I take one look at my children and know that I am doing the right thing. Even though I do not think that any SAHM is a deadweight, I do bring in some income by working part time from home. It is mainly to keep my brain from turning to mush with Nick Jr. and preschool music in the background 24-7. I am also taking a couple of college courses for the same purpose. I do ALL of the housework and no matter how bad my day is, I try to make sure I do not hand the kids off to my husband until he has had a little time to unwind. Despite what many think, it is a lot of work and for some it is a heck of a sacrifice. Like some of you, it does tick me off that SAHM's get looked down upon on some forums by both men and women as being lazy and those most likely to get bored and have an EA or PA. I have found that in reading some of these forums that it is just as likely for women (and men) that work full time to have these relationship issues. So thanks for the kudos


----------



## Riverside MFT (Oct 5, 2009)

I knew one SAHM that took one class a year every year until she was around 80 years old. That was her way of strengthening her mind. I thought that was awesome!!


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

I respect and admire SAHM's but unfortunately a few bad ones out there give the rest a bad reputation nowadays. I'm my situation my STBXW decided unilateraly that she was going to be a SAHM but *****ed and complained about the "work" involved even though I would give her breaks as soon as I got back from work and cheerfully got up on the weekends with him so she could sleep in. When I had to get a second job to make ends meet her first words to me where "oh great now I'm screwed with all the work!". My mom moved closer to us to help her with childcare and so she could get a job. Three years later still unemployed and I still complaining. My mom had two boys 13 months apart and NOT once did my dad ever change a diaper. Even my mom shakes her head in disbelief on what I married. To you younger unmarried guys out there, crazy good sex isn't everything!

Ultimately I think true SAHM's are a special breed that have been sullied by lazy, barely functional entitled brats.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

